

Is Tech Disrupting Education? – Chat with 2U's Jeremy Johnson - techieinafrica
http://www.iafrikan.com/2014/06/20/tech-disrupt-education/

======
mathattack
I think Tech is decoupling education, rather than disrupting it. Tech is
taking one part of the experience (the classroom learning) and moving it out
of the classroom. It doesn't replace the networking, research, parties,
football games and other aspects.

Will this decoupling be disruptive? I hope so! School is too expensive. And so
is ignorance.

